# استفسار عن سفر تثنية الاصحاح 33



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اولا كما ذكرت بالعنوان فموضوعي هنا هو للاستفسار و ليس للنقد او القاء شبهة فحاشا فهذا ليس من حقي اصلا...

قرأت  الكتاب المقدس باكثر من لغة و قد انتبهت لأختلاف لا ادري ان كان طبيعيا ام لا في سفر التثنية الاصحاح 33 الجملة الاولى و الثانية الموجود باللغة العربية..

اولا اريد ان تقرأوا النص باللغة الانجليزية و التي منها كما اعرف تمت ترجمته للعربية بالعصر الحديث..

اولا نسخة كنج جمس
new king jemes version

1 . Now this is the blessing with which Moses the man of God blessed the children of Israel before his death. 
2. And he said: "The Lord came from Sinai, And dawned on them from Seir; He shone forth from Mount Paran, And He came with ten thousands of saints; From His right hand Came a fiery law for them


ثانيا النسخة الانجليزية المعتمدة
Englishstandard

.This is the blessing with which Moses the man of God blessed the people of Israel before his death. 
2. He said, "The LORD came from Sinai and dawned from Seir upon us; he shone forth from Mount Paran; he came from the ten thousands of holy ones, with flaming fire at his right hand


ثالثا النسخة الامريكية المعتمدة
Americanstandard

1 . And this is the blessing, wherewith Moses the man of God blessed the children of Israel before his death. 
2. And he said, Jehovah came from Sinai, And rose from Seir unto them; He shined forth from mount Paran, And he came from the ten thousands of holy ones: At his right hand was a fiery law for them. 

و بالترجمة  الالمانية الموحدة

Er sprach: Der Herr kam hervor aus dem Sinai, / er leuchtete vor ihnen auf aus Seïr, / er strahlte aus dem Gebirge Paran, / er trat heraus aus Tausenden von Heiligen. / Ihm zur Rechten flammte vor ihnen das Feuer des Gesetzes.


و الان حينما نقرأ مثيلاتها بالترجمة العربية نجدها كالاتي



سفر التثنية الاصحاح 33
ترجمة الاخبار السارة
1. وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى، رجل الله، بني إسرائيل قبل موته، 
2. فقال: ((أقبل الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من جبل سعير، وتجلى من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربى القدس وعن يمينه نار مشتعلة. 




سفر التثنية الاصحاح  33
ترجمة سميث و فندايك

1. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ البَرَكَةُ التِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى رَجُلُ اللهِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل قَبْل مَوْتِهِ
2. فَقَال: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ


سفر التثنية الاصحاح  33
 الترجمة اليسوعية
1. وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى، رجل الله، بني إسرائيل قبل موته 
2. فقال: ((أقبل الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وسطع من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات قادش من جنوبه إلى المنحدرات إليهم. 



حقيقة ان ما لاحظته انا شخصيا انه تم اسقاط جملة ((و جاء معه عشرة الاف قديس))And He came with ten thousands of saints من الترجمة العربية هذا في حال انه تمت الترجمة من الانجليزية او انه تمت اضافتها الى النسخة الانجليزية اذا كان الطرح الاول غير صحيح لكن ان كانت الترجمة تمت من الانجليزية الى العربية فان استفساري هو:

لماذا تم اسقاط هذه الجملة من الترجمة العربية؟؟
عن اي لغة تمت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس الى الانجليزية؟؟
و ما هي اقدم نسخة مترجمة للكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية؟؟

و شكرا لهذا المنتدى الجميل الرائع

ودي و تقديري

أبو معاوية -ألمانيا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

> حقيقة ان ما لاحظته انا شخصيا انه تم اسقاط جملة ((و جاء معه عشرة الاف قديس))And He came with ten thousands of saints


هى لم تسقط ، ولكن عيناك اسقطتهم  .
جملة (عشرات الالاف لم تسقط ) وانما هى موجودة فى الترجمات العربية

انظر ما غفلت عنه عزيزى باللون الاحمر

سفر التثنية الاصحاح 33
ترجمة الاخبار السارة1. وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى، رجل الله، بني إسرائيل قبل موته، 
2. فقال: ((أقبل الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من جبل سعير، وتجلى من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربى القدس وعن يمينه نار مشتعلة. 

سفر التثنية الاصحاح 33
ترجمة سميث و فندايك1. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ البَرَكَةُ التِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى رَجُلُ اللهِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل قَبْل مَوْتِهِ
2. فَقَال: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ


سفر التثنية الاصحاح 33
الترجمة اليسوعية1. وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى، رجل الله، بني إسرائيل قبل موته 
2. فقال: ((أقبل الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وسطع من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات قادش من جنوبه إلى المنحدرات إليهم. 

ربى او ربوات هى جمع رابية وهى تعنى عشرة الالاف ويمكنك التأكد من المعاجم العربية ، ولنأخذ على سبيل المثال المعجم الوسيط ( هنا )





> لماذا تم اسقاط هذه الجملة من الترجمة العربية؟؟


لم تسقط كما وضحنا بالاعلى



> عن اي لغة تمت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس الى الانجليزية؟؟


ان كنت تقصد العهد القديم ، فهو تمت ترجمته من العبرية .


> و ما هي اقدم نسخة مترجمة للكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية؟؟


طبعا سؤال عجيب ، ماذا لو كانت اقدم نسخة عربية تعود للقرن الاول ، او ان اقدم نسخة تعود الى القرن العشرين !؟
ما هو الفرق وما هى النقطة التى تريد الوصول اليها .؟
وعلى العموم اقرا اللنك ده
http://ourholybible2010.ba7r.org/t93-topic

مرحب بيك يا باشا


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2011)

*مهى الربوة عشرات الاف 
ربوات يعنى عشرات الالاف
*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هى لم تسقط ، ولكن عيناك اسقطتهم  .
> جملة (عشرات الالاف لم تسقط ) وانما هى موجودة فى الترجمات العربية
> 
> انظر ما غفلت عنه عزيزى باللون الاحمر
> ...







عزيزي احترامي لك و شكري لردك الجميل...

لكنك يا عزيزي قد كشفت لي اختلافا كبيرا لم  اكتشفه انا بنفسي....تعريف الربوة في المجمع الوسيط هي الرابية و الجماعة نحو عشرة آلاف (ج) ربى...و لكن في السياق ربى القدس هنا الحديث عن اماكن و ليس عن افراد و اشخاص....يعني من السياق النص العربي يدل على عشرة الاف رابية من القدس

الان انت كشفت لي شيء اخر  في النسخة الانجليزية لا يوجد ذكر للقدس او قادش


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مهى الربوة عشرات الاف
> ربوات يعنى عشرات الالاف
> *





نعم يا عزيزي يعني عشرة الاف رابية من القدس او قادش يعني تدل على اماكن...بينما النسخة الانجليزية تتحدث عن عشرة الاف قديس يعني اشخاص و لا يوجد ذكر للقدس او قادش


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

حاجة حاجة ، هل فهمت اولا ان جملة عشرة الالاف لم تسقط ؟
اجب عزيزى حتى ننتقل للنقطة التالية .


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> حاجة حاجة ، هل فهمت اولا ان جملة عشرة الالاف لم تسقط ؟
> اجب عزيزى حتى ننتقل للنقطة التالية .





لكن يا عزيزي انا الذي اعرفه بان الترجمة العربية جاءت من الانجليزية فمن المستحيل ان يقوم احد بترجمة عشرة الاف الى ربى...لأن المفترض بالمترجم ان ياخذ الاسهل و الابسط  فمن يفهم بالشارع كلمة ربى بانها عشرة الاف؟؟؟ لذلك كان استفساري ايضا عن اي لغة تمت الترجمة...لكنني ساتجاوزها الان  و اقول لك طيبجملة عشرة الاف لم تسقط


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للترجمة الالمانية الموحدة

هي ايضا مشابهة للنسخ الانجليزية

 er strahlte aus dem Gebirge Paran, / er trat heraus aus Tausenden von Heiligen.

و تعني بانه يخرج من جبل فاران الاف القديسين..الترجمة الالمانية تدل ايضا على افراد و ليس على اماكن....لماذا الترجمة العربية فقط التي تدل على مكان و اماكن؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

> لكن يا عزيزي انا الذي اعرفه بان الترجمة العربية جاءت من الانجليزية فمن المستحيل ان يقوم احد بترجمة عشرة الاف الى ربى لأن المفترض بالمترجم ان ياخذ الاسهل و الابسط فمن يفهم بالشارع كلمة ربى بانها عشرة الاف؟؟؟


بالزمة ده كلام اكاديمى لكى يتم التعليق عليه .

هعتبر نفسى مقرتش حاجة .


> نعم يا عزيزي يعني عشرة الاف رابية من القدس او قادش يعني تدل على اماكن...بينما النسخة الانجليزية تتحدث عن عشرة الاف قديس يعني اشخاص و لا يوجد ذكر للقدس او قادش


اللفظ العبرى ورد (قدش) . البعض اعتبره يتكلم عن قديسيين  ، والبعض يتكلم عن القدس . ولكن طبقا للنص فالقديسيين هو الاقرب اذ انها وصف للعشرة الالاف .

ابونا تادرس



> أتى من *ربوات القدس* *[2]* تترجم السبعينية كلمة "القدس" إلى "*ملائكة*"، وهذا غالبًا هو المعنى الحقيقي (أع 7: 53). اختلف البعض في تفسير "*ربوات القدس*"، هل هي منطقة رابعة أعلن فيها الرب مجده، أم تشير إلى مجيء الرب في كل مرة هذا الذي يحوط به ربوات الملائكة القديسين، كما جاء في رسالة يهوذا عن مجيئه (يه 14). وقيل في المزامير: "مركبات الله ربوات ألوف مكررة" (مز 68: 17).


ولكن التراث اليهودى يفصل فى الامر . اذ يوجد فى الترجومات الارامية - اونكيلوس والمنسوب ليوناثان - التى تقدم النص مع شرحه (عشرات الالاف من الملائكة القديسيين ) .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

> بالنسبة للترجمة الالمانية الموحدة
> 
> هي ايضا مشابهة للنسخ الانجليزية
> 
> ...


خطأ عزيزى .
كما قلت البعض فهم انها مكان والاكثرية انه يتكلم عن القديسيين الملائكة .
والتراث اليهودى يقول القديسيين الملائكة .

انظر هذة الترجمات لتصحح فكرك 
CAB​*
**Deut 33:2​*​​​​​​​​​And he said, The Lord has come from Sinai, and has appeared from Seir to us, and has shone forth from Mount Paran, with the ten thousands of Kadesh; on His right hand _were_ His angels with Him.​


ترجمة الانجيل الشريف
*Deut 33:2*​*
*​*
*فقال: "أقبل المولى من سيناء، أشرق عليهم من سعير، نور من جبل فاران، عشرات ألوف من الملائكة معه، وعن يمينه نار مشتعلة.

ترجمة الحياة التفسيرية
*Deut 33:2*​*
*​*
*فقال: «أقبل الرب من سيناء، وأشرف عليهم من سعير، وتألق في جبل فاران؛ جاء محاطا بعشرات الألوف من الملائكة وعن يمينه يومض برق عليهم.
​​​​​


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> بالزمة ده كلام اكاديمى لكى يتم التعليق عليه .
> 
> هعتبر نفسى مقرتش حاجة .
> 
> ...



حسنا عزيزي اذا فالنص الانجليزي هو سليم و صحيح مئة في المئة و هو و جاء معه عشرة الاف قديس...طيب لماذا تحولت في العربية الى  ما معناه   .....و جاء من عشرة الف رابية عند القدس.....لماذا تحولت الى هذا الشكل اذا كانت الترجمة تمت من اللغة الانجليزية؟؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

> حسنا عزيزي اذا فالنص الانجليزي هو سليم و صحيح مئة في المئة و هو و جاء معه عشرة الاف قديس...طيب لماذا تحولت في العربية الى ما معناه .....و جاء من عشرة الف رابية عند القدس.....لماذا تحولت الى هذا الشكل اذا كانت الترجمة تمت من اللغة الانجليزية؟؟؟؟


اقرأ ردى السابق مرة اخرى لتكتشف ان سؤالك خاطئ مرة اخرى ؟

تحياتى


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اقرأ ردى السابق مرة اخرى لتكتشف ان سؤالك خاطئ مرة اخرى ؟
> 
> تحياتى



عزيزي الكريم

انا اعرف بان فكرتك بانه حصل اختلاف    بين عشرة الاف قديس و بين  عشرة الف رابية عند القدس   و بان الرأي السائد هو عشرة الف قديس او ملاك...لكن  ممكن ان تجيبني عن اي نسخة انجليزية  من الانجيل تمت ترجمة فاندايك او اليسوعية على سبيل المثال؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

> عزيزي الكريم





> انا اعرف بان فكرتك بانه حصل اختلاف بين عشرة الاف قديس و بين عشرة الف رابية عند القدس و بان الرأي السائد هو عشرة الف قديس او ملاك...لكن ممكن ان تجيبني عن اي نسخة انجليزية من الانجيل تمت ترجمة فاندايك او اليسوعية على سبيل المثال؟؟؟


انت متأكد انك من المانيا !؟  .

فتح مخك شوية ، انا مالى بنسخة الفانديك (اللى هى مجرد ترجمة) نقلت من انهى ترجمة او من اللغة الاصلية  . لانها ترجمة من ترجمات عديدة

ثانيا / سؤالك خاطئ ، لان الترجمات العربية كالانجيل الشريف والحياة كما قلنا قالت (عشرات ألوف من الملائكة )
اذن فالموضوع منتهى  .

ربنا معاك


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انت متأكد انك من المانيا !؟  .
> 
> فتح مخك شوية ، انا مالى بنسخة الفانديك (اللى هى مجرد ترجمة) نقلت من انهى ترجمة . الكل ترجمات
> 
> ...





:big31:

هدأ من روعك يا عزيزي و خذني بلطفك و حلمك

يعني انت تميل لترجمات الانجيل الشريف و الحياة(عشرات الالوف من الملائكة).....

يعني ترجمة عشرة الاف قديس خاطئة لأنها تغير المعنى و ترجمة عشرة الاف رابية عند القدس خاطئة لأنها تغير المعنى.....فلماذا لا نقوم بحذفهما من النسخ العربية و الانجليزية

و لكن ما هو الاصل و باي لغة؟؟؟هل هي فقط كلمة قادش باللعة العبرية؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

> يعني انت تميل لترجمات الانجيل الشريف و الحياة(عشرات الالوف من الملائكة).....
> يعني ترجمة عشرة الاف قديس خاطئة لأنها تغير المعنى و ترجمة عشرة الاف رابية عند القدس خاطئة لأنها تغير المعنى.....فلماذا لا نقوم بحذفهما من النسخ العربية و الانجليزية


انا لا اميل  ، انا ثابت
ركز معايا وصحصح ، روح اغسل وشك وبعدين تعالى كمل

تعالى نشوف خطأك العشارتاشر

1- انا مقلتش رأيي ، انا كتبت الحقائق الموجودة
2- ترجمة الحياة والانجيل الشريف لا تلتزم بالنص الحرفى وانما بالمعنى ، وعلشان كده قالوا (الملائكة القديسيين) بحسب المعنى الذى له . اسمها ترجمة ديناميكية .
3- مين قال ان العشرة الالاف قديس هى غلط ، بالعكس هى الادق , اقرأ النقطة 2 تانى ، بس بالراحة خالص 
4- القدس ليست خاطئة لان الكلمة العبرية تحتمل الاسمين القدس او قديسيين . ولكن من سياق النص وكما ورد فى التراث القديم فالمعنى هو القديسيين.

شكلك مش عارف يعنى ايه ترجمة .
فهمت لحد كده ولا ايه ؟
انت اكيد مش من المانيا .


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا لا اميل  ، انا ثابت
> ركز معايا وصحصح ، روح اغسل وشك وبعدين تعالى كمل
> 
> تعالى نشوف خطأك العشارتاشر
> ...





لا انا من ألمانيا و مولود بألمانيا كمان...

يا عزيزي انا افهم بانه في الترجمة هنالك اختلافات بين مترجم و اخر لكن ليس لدرجة  تحويل الاشخاص الى اماكن...اذا انت تتفق مع ترجمة كنج جيمس الانجليزية بشأن عشرة الاف قديس...

لأنها الادق حسب وصفك...حسنا عزيزي انا ذاهب الان و ساعود مساءا لاستكمال حوارنا

ودي و تقديري


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يوليو 2011)

> لاستكمال حوارنا



انا صريح ، بصراحة هو مش حوار.
هو على طول انت بتستنتج وتطلع غلط فى الاخر . طلعتلك انا كام غلطة !؟ 

بلاش تستنتج وحاول تتعلم .
وربنا معاك ، تروح وترجع بالسلامة .
سلام المسيح معاك ، يدوب الحق انا انام .


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد 
اخي العزيز كل الترجمات ماخوذه من النص الاصلي و لنري ماذا يقول النص الاصلي
ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו
 מרבבת קדשׁ مربيبوت قدش
מרבבת معناها ربوه اي جماعه مكونه من عشره اشخص او اكثر و قد ذكرت هذه الكلمه في الكتاب المقدس حوالي 28 مره
13 مرات بمعني عشره
8 مرات بمعني الاف
4 مرات بمعني الف
و الخ
מרבבת هنا تعني عشرات الالاف و اليك مثال لايه اخري
سفر اللاويين 26: 8
يَطْرُدُ خَمْسَةٌ مِنْكُمْ مِئَةً، وَمِئَةٌ مِنْكُمْ يَطْرُدُونَ رَبْوَةً، وَيَسْقُطُ أَعْدَاؤُكُمْ أَمَامَكُمْ بِالسَّيْفِ.
ורדפו מכם חמשׁה מאה ומאה מכם רבבה ירדפו ונפלו איביכם לפניכם לחרב
فالمقصود بالكلمه هو عشره الاف
سفر التثنية 33: 2
فَقَالَ: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَقَ لَهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ، وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ.
 ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו
كما رايت لا اشكال في النص العبري او العربي المترجم و كما ذكر الاخ ابن الملك ان الترجمات الحرفيه و ضعت ربوات و التفسيريه و ضعت عشرة الاف
و الكلمه الثانيه
קדשׁ قدش تعني القديس او القدوس و تستعمل لدلاله علي القدسيه و الكمال و اتت حوالي 458 مره
و قد اتت مره واحده بمعني قديس في العدد الذي يدور حوارنا حوله
سفر التثنية 33: 2
فَقَالَ: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَقَ لَهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ، وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ. 
 ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו׃ 
و امل ان اكون قد وضحت لك الموضوع علي قد ضعفي*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا صريح ، بصراحة هو مش حوار.
> هو على طول انت بتستنتج وتطلع غلط فى الاخر . طلعتلك انا كام غلطة !؟
> 
> بلاش تستنتج وحاول تتعلم .
> ...



الى اللقاء:kap:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

السائل لم يقر ولا مرة واحدة بأن سؤاله قد تم الإجابة عنه بكل تمام

بل كل مرة يقفز لنقطة جديدة ، بدون أى تعليق على النقطة القديمة

وعجبى على دين يطمس الحق والعيون


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> اخي العزيز كل الترجمات ماخوذه من النص الاصلي و لنري ماذا يقول النص الاصلي
> ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו
> מרבבת קדשׁ مربيبوت قدش
> ...






عزيزي حنا شكري المتواصل لك لأضافتك النص العبري هنا...فقد بحثت عنه و لم استطع ان اميزه عن غيره لعدم معرفتي باللغة العبرية...

بالنسبة لربوة و عشرة الاف فلا مشكلة حقيقية بما انها نفس المعنى...


اما قديس او القدس فهنا يصبح موضوعنا  ...فعلا فان ترجمة كلمة قادش تعني قديس و تدل على شخص و ليس على مكان يعني النسخة الانجليزية صحيحة مئة في المئة و ترجمات الفاندايك و اليسوعية بهذه الاية خاطئة و أدت الى تغيير المعنى مع ان من ساعد فاندايك على الترجمة كانوا من اساطين اللغات الشرقية كالمعلم البستاني و هو بالتأكيد يعلم معنى النص العبري لكنه استبدلها بمكان ربوات القدس....عزيزي حنا أريد منك الان ان تقرا النص العبري و هل كان النص بمعنى و جاء من(اماكن) ام وجاء مع(اشخاص) حتى ننتهي من هذا الموضوع أسئلك سؤالا بسيطا للغاية.....

ودي و تقديري


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> السائل لم يقر ولا مرة واحدة بأن سؤاله قد تم الإجابة عنه بكل تمام
> 
> بل كل مرة يقفز لنقطة جديدة ، بدون أى تعليق على النقطة القديمة
> 
> وعجبى على دين يطمس الحق والعيون



عزيزي مكرم زكي شنوده

أنا متأكد بانك حينما تقرأ الانجيل بترجمة فاندايك فانك ستقرأها على أساس ربى القدس تدل على مكان و أماكن عند القدس و لن يخطر ببالك المعنى الاصلي بالعبرية و الذي يعني عشرة الف قديس...

عزيزي مكرم انا تجازوت معنى ربى و اعتبرتها بمعنى عشرة الاف...لا مشكلة لدي راجع مشاركتي

لكن كما اشار الاخ حنا السرياني بانه بترجمة النص الاصلي بالعبرية فأن معنى قادش تدل على قديس يعني شخص و الاية تدل على شخص و اشخاص يعني ربى قديس اي عشرة الاف قديس...
ارجو ان تدقق في مشاركاتي و بعد احكم على ما  استنتجه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

بالإضافة للمعلومات الوافرة السابقة

ففى الترجمتين السبعينية والقبطية ، تم الحفاظ على كلمة قاديس كما هى بدون ترجمتها لأىٍ من اللغتين 

والترجمتين معاً ، ترجمتهما العربية هى :

( وربوات قاديس عن يمينه ملائكة معه)


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2011)

*مريبفوت قودش يعنى من ربوات القدس حرفيا
**2 And he said: The LORD came from Sinai, and rose from Seir unto  them; He shined forth from mount Paran, and He came from the myriads  holy, at His right hand was a fiery law unto them. *





*وقوديش تعنى ايضا قديس saint
اتى مع عشرات الالاف من القديسين
والاتنين بمعنى واحد يعنى ربنا بارك اسرائيل من القدس او مع القديسين يقصد من السماء  

*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بالإضافة للمعلومات الوافرة السابقة
> 
> ففى الترجمتين السبعينية والقبطية ، تم الحفاظ على كلمة قاديس كما هى بدون ترجمتها لأىٍ من اللغتين
> 
> ...





حبيبي يا مكرم الله يرضى عليك  لا تضيعنا اكتر من هيك...بكفي الانجليزية و العربية اترك السبعينية و القبطية  جانبا الان و خلينا بالنص الاصلي العبري كما ذكر الاخ حنا السرياني...لأن( وربوات قاديس عن يمينه ملائكة معه)  هكذا يختلف المعنى كله و يصبح لدينا معنى ثالث غير النسخ العربية او  العبرية و الانجليزية..دعنا نعمل بالنص العبري الان في انتظار الاخ حنا السرياني


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مريبفوت قودش يعنى من ربوات القدس حرفيا
> **2 And he said: The LORD came from Sinai, and rose from Seir unto  them; He shined forth from mount Paran, and He came from the myriads  holy, at His right hand was a fiery law unto them. *
> 
> 
> ...





اختلف معك يا عزيزي في هذا هنالك فرق بين عشرة الاف مكان عند القدس او و معه عشرة الاف قديس(للدلالة على اماكن او اشخاص فرق دائما)...دعنا ننتظر الاخ حنا السرياني
بالمناسبة فان جبل فاران يقع جنوب فلسطين  حسب تفسير الكتاب المقدس و لا علاقة له بمدينة القدس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

ابو معاوية قال:


> عزيزي مكرم زكي شنوده
> 
> أنا متأكد بانك حينما تقرأ الانجيل بترجمة فاندايك فانك ستقرأها على أساس ربى القدس تدل على مكان و أماكن عند القدس و لن يخطر ببالك المعنى الاصلي بالعبرية و الذي يعني عشرة الف قديس...
> 
> ...



++++++++++++

*أولاً : ترجمة فانديك فيها : ربوات ، وليست رُبى كما ذكرت سيادتك

وهى كلمة معروف معناها ، بأنها عشرة ألاف

ثانياً : كان عشمى فى سيادتك أن تقول مجرد كلمة واحدة تعبر عن أنك لم تعرف المعنى لأى سبب كان ، وأنك بعد توضيحات الإخوة قد إنتبهت لمعناه

كل ما يتعشم فيه المرء ممن يحادثه ، أن يقول كلمة حق ، فقط لا غير

فهذا المجهود الذى بذلوه ، ليقدموا لك المعلومة ، سيادتك لم تعطى له أى إعتبار

ولعلمك ، فإننا عندما نجيب بكلمة ، نكون قد قتلنا الموضوع بحثاً

فإننا نعتبر أننا خُدام الحق ، ولا يليق ولا يحق أن ندافع عن الحق بالباطل ، ولا بكلام عايم ، بل يجب أن ندافع عنه بعد البحث والتدقيق الشديدين ، مما يستنزف الوقت والجهد

فهكذا يطالبنا إلهنا ، الاَّ نقاوم الباطل بالباطل ، وألاَّ ندافع عن الحق بالباطل

بل يجب أن تكون الوسيلة والغاية - معاً - مقدستين
*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مريبفوت قودش يعنى من ربوات القدس حرفيا
> **2 And he said: The LORD came from Sinai, and rose from Seir unto  them; He shined forth from mount Paran, and He came from the myriads  holy, at His right hand was a fiery law unto them. *
> 
> 
> ...




بل قل ان قوديش هنا تعني فقط قديس و لا تقبل غير هذا المعنى و لا يمكن ان يكون معناها هنا مكان مدينة القدس و يمكن ان يكون معناها بغيرها من الايات بمعنى  التقديس او الكمال و هي صفة و لا يمكن ان تاخذ معنى مكان مدينة القدس...بانتظار الاخ حنا السرياني


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2011)

> اختلف معك يا عزيزي في هذا هنالك فرق بين عشرة الاف مكان  عند القدس او و معه عشرة الاف قديس(للدلالة على اماكن او اشخاص فرق  دائما)...دعنا ننتظر الاخ حنا السرياني


*ياحبيبى انت فاهم يعنى ايه ربوات القدس*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2011)

> مكان مدينة القدس


*قدس ايه هو انت تقصد القدس الىل انت عارفها فى فلسطين؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++++++
> 
> *أولاً : ترجمة فانديك فيها : ربوات ، وليست رُبى كما ذكرت سيادتك
> 
> ...




عزيزي مكرم 

انا قلت في مشاركاتي نعم لم اكن اعلم معناها و الان عرفتها  و شكرت الاخوة على ذلك  و قد ذكرت ذلك مرارا لكن المشكلة لم تنتهي... و قد شكرت الاخوة على مجهودهم و لكن المشكلة الان ليست في ربى او ربوات حسنا معناها عشرة الاف(لا مشكلة) و عليك ان تقرأ مشاركة الاخ حنا السرياني الرائعة و تعرف منه المعنى الصحيح للاية حسب النص العبري الاصلي


ودي و تقديري


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *قدس ايه هو انت تقصد القدس الىل انت عارفها فى فلسطين؟؟؟؟*



هل تقصد بان المعنى هنا الشيء المقدس او الملائكة؟؟؟
صفة ام مكان ام اشخاص

أرجو التوضيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

نقطة صغيرة إضافية

هى أن كلمة : "القدس" لم تكن أبداً بمعنى مدينة القدس الحالية ، لأن إسمها أصلاً هو أورشليم

بل كانت هذه الكلمة تُستخدم بمعنى المكان الأقدس فى خيمة الإجتماع ، أو فى الهيكل فيما بعد

تسمية أورشليم بالقدس هى تسمية أحدث كثيراُ من إسمها الأصلى : أورشليم


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> نقطة صغيرة إضافية
> 
> هى أن كلمة : "القدس" لم تكن أبداً بمعنى مدينة القدس الحالية ، لأن إسمها أصلاً هو أورشليم
> 
> ...



حسنا شكرا لتوضيحك عزيزي و هذا ما كنت اعتقد به لأن الانجيل يذكر دائما اورشليم....حسنا يعني الترجمة العربية ما زال يدل على مكان و ليس على اشخاص...بانتظار الاخ حنا السرياني لتوضيح معنى الاية من النص العبري الاصلي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

الأخ أبو معاوية 

أستسمحك وأستسمح الإدارة فى سؤال شخصى ، لحين عودة الأخ حنا

هل سيادتك تتسمى بهذا الإسم ، للإشارة إلى أبى سفيان ، الذى هو أبومعاوية

فإن كان كذلك ، هل لذلك أى علاقة بطريقة دخوله فى الإسلام !! طبعاً من المؤكد أن سيادتك تعرف موضوع الضغط بالسيف على رقبته حتى نطق الشهادة الأولى ، ثم إستمرار الضغط حتى نطق الثانية 

فإن كان كذلك ، فهل سيادتك تقصد عدم إعجابك بهذه الطريقة ، أم إعجابك بها والدعوة لإستخدامها مع كل الناس !!

مجرد سؤال شخصى ، ويحق لسيادتك عدم الرد ، إن كان فى الأمر ما لا تريد الكلام عنه


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ أبو معاوية
> 
> أستسمحك وأستسمح الإدارة فى سؤال شخصى ، لحين عودة الأخ حنا
> 
> ...



سؤالك لطيف

انا كنيتي ابو معاوية...اما سيدنا ابو سفيان فاسمه هو صخر بن حرب و كنيته ابو سفيان....و لا علاقة بين الكنيتين

اما طريقة اسلام ابو سفيان بعد محاربة للاسلام فقد اسلم طوعا بعد ان راى سماحة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حين فتح مكه و قال لكفار  قريش( يا معشر قريش ما ترون أني فاعل بكم ؟ قالوا خيرا أخ كريم وابن أخ كريم فقال : اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء ) 
و قد اكرمه رسول الله  و حفظ له مكانته بأن قال من دخل دار ابي سفيان فهو امن
و بعدها اسلم سيدنا ابو سفيان و حسن اسلامه و شارك رسول الله بفتح الطائف حتى اقتلعت احدى عينيه و ثبت مع السلمين في حروب الردة و شارك بفتوح الشام و معركة اليرموك زمن سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب و اقتلعت عينه الاخرى....

هذا رد بسيط..و ارجو عدم تغيير الموضوع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

((هذا رد بسيط..و ارجو عدم تغيير الموضوع))

هذا من حقك ، حتى لو الرد غير بسيط ، ولكنه من حقك


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يوليو 2011)

ابو معاوية قال:


> عزيزي حنا شكري المتواصل لك لأضافتك النص العبري هنا...فقد بحثت عنه و لم استطع ان اميزه عن غيره لعدم معرفتي باللغة العبرية...
> 
> بالنسبة لربوة و عشرة الاف فلا مشكلة حقيقية بما انها نفس المعنى...
> 
> ...


*سلام و نعمه رب المجد
** ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו**
و لنري ماذا يقول قاموس براون العبري
H6944
קדשׁ
qôdesh
BDB Definition:
1) apartness, holiness, sacredness, separateness
1a) apartness, sacredness, holiness
1a1) of God
1a2) of places
1a3) of things
1b) set-apartness, separateness
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H6942
Same Word by TWOT Number: 1990a
קדשׁ قدش هنا يفسر معناها بحسب سياق الكلام و تاتي احيانا لدلاله علي شخص او مكان مثلا
استخدمت لدلاله علي قدسيه مكان
سفر الخروج 3: 5
فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَقْتَرِبْ إِلَى ههُنَا. اخْلَعْ حِذَاءَكَ مِنْ رِجْلَيْكَ، لأَنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي أَنْتَ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهِ أَرْضٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ»
ויאמר אל־תקרב הלם שׁל־נעליך מעל רגליך כי המקום אשׁר אתה עומד עליו אדמת־קדשׁ הוא׃
او يوم
سفر الخروج 12: 16
وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. لاَ يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا إِلاَّ مَا تَأْكُلُهُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ، فَذلِكَ وَحْدَهُ يُعْمَلُ مِنْكُمْ.
 וביום הראשׁון מקרא־קדשׁ וביום השׁביעי מקרא־קדשׁ יהיה לכם כל־מלאכה לא־יעשׂה בהם אך אשׁר יאכל לכל־נפשׁ הוא לבדו יעשׂה לכם׃ 
سفر حزقيال 45: 3
مِنْ هذَا الْقِيَاسِ تَقِيسُ طُولَ خَمْسَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ أَلْفًا، وَعَرْضَ عَشَرَةِ آلاَفٍ، وَفِيهِ يَكُونُ الْمَقْدِسُ، قُدْسُ الأَقْدَاسِ.
 ומן־המדה הזאת תמוד ארך חמשׁ ועשׂרים אלף ורחב עשׂרת אלפים ובו־יהיה המקדשׁ קדשׁ קדשׁים 
و استخدمت لدلاله علي قدسيه الرب في اماكن كثيره
سفر الخروج 28: 36
«وَتَصْنَعُ صَفِيحَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَتُنَقِّشُ عَلَيْهَا نَقْشَ خَاتِمٍ: «قُدْسٌ لِلرَّبِّ»
ועשׂית ציץ זהב טהור ופתחת עליו פתוחי חתם קדשׁ ליהוה
سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 16: 29
هَبُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدَ اسْمِهِ. احْمِلُوا هَدَايَا وَتَعَالَوْا إِلَى أَمَامِهِ. اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّبِّ فِي زِينَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ.
הבו ליהוה כבוד שׁמו שׂאו מנחה ובאו לפניו השׁתחוו ליהוה בהדרת־קדשׁ
و اتت مره واحده فقط لدلاله علي شخص غير الرب 
سفر التثنية 33: 2
فَقَالَ: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَقَ لَهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ، وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ.
ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו
فمن الواضح في ترجمه فاندايك ان المترجم يشير الي اشخاص لانه ذكر
وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ
فمن المقصود بنار الشريعه لهم ... بالطبع هم عشرات الالاف القديسين لان كلمه لهم لا تدل علي مكان او شخص واحد 
و لهذا جاء في الترجمات التفسيريه مثل
الحياة
فقال: «أقبل الرب من سيناء، وأشرف عليهم من سعير، وتألق في جبل فاران؛ جاء محاطا بعشرات الألوف من الملائكة وعن يمينه يومض برق عليهم. 
و الترجمات الانكليزيه
KJV
And he said, The LORD came from Sinai, and rose up from Seir unto them; he shined forth from mount Paran, and he came with ten thousands of saints: from his right hand went a fiery law for them
Geneva
The Lord came from Sinai, & rose vp from Seir vnto them, & appeared clearely from mount Paran, & he came with ten thousands of Saints, and at his right hand a firie Lawe for them.
Bishops
 The Lorde came from Sinai, and rose vp from Seir vnto them, and appeared from mount Pharan, & he came with ten thousande of saintes, and in his ryght hand a lawe of fire for them
ASV
And he said, Jehovah came from Sinai, And rose from Seir unto them; He shined forth from mount Paran, And he came from the ten thousands of holy ones: At his right hand was a fiery law for them
Webster
 And he said, the LORD came from Sinai, and rose up from Seir to them; he shined forth from mount Paran, and he came with ten thousands of saints: from his right hand went a fiery law for them*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *سلام و نعمه رب المجد
> ** ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו**
> و لنري ماذا يقول قاموس براون العبري
> H6944
> ...






عزيزي حنا السرياني

انت لم تقرا استفساري  .....الان بالنص الاصلي العبري.... هل موجود كلمة(من) او موجودكلمة(مع)؟؟؟


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *
> فمن الواضح في ترجمه فاندايك ان المترجم يشير الي اشخاص لانه ذكر
> وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ
> فمن المقصود بنار الشريعه لهم ... بالطبع هم عشرات الالاف القديسين لان كلمه لهم لا تدل علي مكان او شخص واحد
> ...




عزيزي حنا السرياني لكن ترى لماذا تم استبدال كلمة قديس  و  وضع مكانها كلمة قدس؟؟  و تم استبدال كلمة عشرة الاف بربوات....بالنص العبراني عزيزي حنا هل القديسين يأتون من جبل فاران ام من سيناء؟؟؟


ودي و تقديري


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

*قُدس أخونا مش حيبطل *


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يوليو 2011)

ابو معاوية قال:


> *عزيزي حنا السرياني
> 
> انت لم تقرا استفساري  .....الان بالنص الاصلي العبري.... هل موجود كلمة(من) او موجودكلمة(مع)؟؟؟*


*
ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו
و ات مربيبوت قودش ** 
الترجمه الحرفيه
و اتي من ربوات القدس
و هذا ما يتفق مع ترجمه الفاندايك الحرفيه و المعلوم ان قواعد اللغه العربيه تختلف عن قواعد اللغه العبريه
و لذلك ترجمها اليهود الارثوذكس في ترجمتهم
 OJB
And he said, Hashem came from Sinai, and rose up from Seir unto them; He shined forth from Mt Paran, and He came with ten thousands of kodesh; from His right hand went a fiery law for them
و ايضا نري في الترجمه السبعينه التي ترجع الي ق2  قبل الميلاد
καὶ εἶπεν κύριος ἐκ σινα ἥκει καὶ ἐπέφανεν ἐκ σηιρ ἡμῖν καὶ κατέσπευσεν ἐξ ὄρους φαραν σὺν μυριάσιν καδης ἐκ δεξιῶν αὐτοῦ ἄγγελοι μετ' αὐτοῦ
و لان قواعد اللغه اليونانيه تختلف عن العبريه وضع اليهود كلمه **σὺνاي مع ** مع النص  نلاحظ نفس الامر مع ترجمه البشيطا ق2 وتعود اقدم مخطوطاتها للقرن ال4 تضع حرف من ܡܢ اي مع







 نفس الامر مع الترجمات الانكليزيه* 
*المساله مساله قواعد لغه كما رايت*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *قُدس أخونا مش حيبطل *





مالك يا مكرم يعني لازم اكتبها مع التشكيل:t9:


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> ויאמר יהוה מסיני בא וזרח משׂעיר למו הופיע מהר פארן ואתה מרבבת קדשׁ מימינו אשׁדת למו
> و ات مربيبوت قودش [/B]*
> الترجمه الحرفيه
> و اتي من ربوات القدس
> ...





انا عاجز عن شكرك اخي حنا السرياني:big35:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

ابو معاوية قال:


> مالك يا مكرم يعني لازم اكتبها مع التشكيل:t9:



لا يا حبيبى ، إنت مش محتاج تشكيل  

ولقد أرحت قلبى بشكرك لأخونا يوحنا

ربنا يديم المعروف


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يوليو 2011)

ابو معاوية قال:


> عزيزي حنا السرياني لكن ترى لماذا تم استبدال كلمة قديس  و  وضع مكانها كلمة قدس؟؟  و تم استبدال كلمة عشرة الاف بربوات....بالنص العبراني عزيزي حنا هل القديسين يأتون من جبل فاران ام من سيناء؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ودي و تقديري


*لا من هذا و لا من ذاك لان النص يقول
  جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ
الايه تشرح و  باسلوب شعري و  عن رحله بني اسرائيل في الصحراء و  في هذه الآيات، يذكّر بني إسرائيل بتجلّي الرب لهم في رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان في هذه المناطق الثلاث التي تقع جميعها في طريق هذه الرحلة، أي فيما بين مصر وفلسطين. ومن ثمّ فهي لا تمثّل نبوّة مستقبلية ولا تشكّل بركة قادمة، وإنما تذكّر بعمل الرب معهم طوال رحلة الخروج التي استمرت 40 سنه
و لا وجود لكلمه محرفه او مبدله في النص الاصلي
و انا اعرف الي ماذا تلمح في اسفسارك عن هذا النص لاني قرات قليلا عن هذا الموضوع في كتب احد الشيوخ*


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *لا من هذا و لا من ذاك لان النص يقول
> جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ
> الايه تشرح و  باسلوب شعري و  عن رحله بني اسرائيل في الصحراء و  في هذه الآيات، يذكّر بني إسرائيل بتجلّي الرب لهم في رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان في هذه المناطق الثلاث التي تقع جميعها في طريق هذه الرحلة، أي فيما بين مصر وفلسطين. ومن ثمّ فهي لا تمثّل نبوّة مستقبلية ولا تشكّل بركة قادمة، وإنما تذكّر بعمل الرب معهم طوال رحلة الخروج التي استمرت 40 سنه
> و لا وجود لكلمه محرفه او مبدله في النص الاصلي
> و انا اعرف الي ماذا تلمح في اسفسارك عن هذا النص لاني قرات قليلا عن هذا الموضوع في كتب احد الشيوخ*





عزيزي حنا السرياني انت لك تجب عن سؤالي و انا لم ألمح الى كون الاية تمثل نبوءة مستقبلية...انا اسنفسر فقط....و كان استفساري هل مجيئ العشرة الاف قديس من جبل فاران ام من سيناء؟؟...و انت حر في الاجابة عن ذلك ام لا...... و لكنني ايضا سعيد للمعلومات القيمة التي قدمتها لي في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو معاوية (18 يوليو 2011)

التصحيح انت لم تجيب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

*ربوات لا تعنى عشرة ألاف واحدة ، بل عشرات الألاف ، هى جمع ربوة 

وهم بالطبع قديسون *


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يوليو 2011)

ابو معاوية قال:


> عزيزي حنا السرياني انت لك تجب عن سؤالي و انا لم ألمح الى كون الاية تمثل نبوءة مستقبلية...انا اسنفسر فقط....و كان استفساري هل مجيئ العشرة الاف قديس من جبل فاران ام من سيناء؟؟...و انت حر في الاجابة عن ذلك ام لا...... و لكنني ايضا سعيد للمعلومات القيمة التي قدمتها لي في هذا الموضوع


النص يقول
*جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ
تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري
يقصد بمجيئه تجلى مجده وظهوره الإلهى في سيناء عند إعطاء الشريعة المُقدسة لشعبه. وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران  إن مجد الرب الذي تجلى على جبل سيناء بنار ورعود وبروق وأضواء لامعة باهرة، لم يقتصر ظهوره على جبل سيناء، بل إنعكست أضواؤه البهية على الجبال القريبة والبعيدة. جبل سعير على الجانب الشرقى للعربة شمال شرق سيناء ومن رؤوس جبال سعير جبل هور. وقد إحتل الأدوميون (بنو عيسو) أرض سعير الجبلية
وجبل فاران هذا يقع في جنوب فلسطين وكان يسكنها الإسماعيلين. وتلألؤ مجد الرب على سيناء في إعطاء شريعته على الجبال الأخرى كان علامة على أن شريعة الرب فيها الضياء والهداية ليس لليهود وحدهم بل لجميع الشعوب التي ستقبل كلمة الرب يوماً ما ولاحظ التسلسل 
 سيناء... حيث إسرائيل (أى نسل يعقوب)
 ثم سعير.... حيث أدوم (أخو يعقوب)
ثم فاران... حيث إسماعيل (عم يعقوب).....
و النص لا يقول صراحه بخروج اي ربوات من المناطق المذكوره لان المقصود بالربوات القديسين هم الملائك**ه*


----------



## Twin (18 يوليو 2011)

*ينقل الي قسم* الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
*وليترك تحت تصرف مشرفه ..... وهذا لخروجه عن قوانين قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*​


----------

